
Michael Lewis’s flawed new book - apu
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2014/03/31/michael-lewiss-flawed-new-book/
======
josephlord
The linked graph showing a decline in HFT...doesn't show a decline in HFT.

~~~
brown9-2
It's not meant to show a decline in HFT. It is meant to show a decline in
overall trade volume:

 _Lewis takes pains to tell us what happened to the number of trades per day
between 2006 and 2009, for instance, but doesn’t feel the need to mention what
has happened since then. (It is falling, quite dramatically.)_

The quote is not referring to high-frequency trades only.

